# Bringing my own weights



## Itburnstopee (May 18, 2015)

My gym doesn't have any 2.5lb plates and I can only progress by 5lbs at a time. Do you guys think I would be able to buy some and bring them with me each time I need them? Would that be weird or would people think I was stealing weights?


----------



## HDH (May 18, 2015)

I would, just keep them in your bag like everything else. Just make sure they aren't identical to the gym plates  

H


----------



## Iron1 (May 18, 2015)

Paint them a different color if you're concerned about being labeled a thief.

Plenty of people bring micro plates to the gym.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 18, 2015)

I have plates as small as 1/4lb, 3/8lb, 1/2lb, 3/4lb, 1lb, 1 1/4lb and 1 1/2lb. They're in my gym bag when I bring them to the gym


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 18, 2015)

It shouldn't be a problem


----------



## ToolSteel (May 18, 2015)

Last time I asked a question like this I was told up up my ai and stop being a bitch


----------



## bugman (May 18, 2015)

Paint or scratch your name on them.  And yes, you'll be labeled as "that guy". .. but it's all about the gainzzz.


----------



## snake (May 18, 2015)

I'd just explain to the management that they could drop a 20 and grab some 2 1/2. And if they pissed and moaned about it, I'd take out my wallet.


----------



## wabbitt (May 18, 2015)

snake said:


> I'd just explain to the management that they could drop a 20 and grab some 2 1/2. And if they pissed and moaned about it, I'd take out my wallet.



LMAO, this right here.  Somebody probably stole theirs in the first place.


----------



## snake (May 20, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> LMAO, this right here.  Somebody probably stole theirs in the first place.



Really? At even $1/lb? Do you know of a black market for for 2 1/2's?


----------



## ToolSteel (May 20, 2015)

In all reality, imo, the likelihood of progressing 5lbs at a time is about on par with the likelihood of you hitting the exact same lift within 5lbs on a given day. As in, your strength and endurance is always fluctuating based on your stress level, what you ate, how well you slept the night before, etc. 
Point being; I don't see how having or not having 2.5lb plates is going to have any measurable effect on your long term strength gains. 

Personally I use a rep goal system for the big 3. For example, bench is 25 reps in 3 sets. Each set go 1 short of failure. 
So last week my weight for bench was 275. First set got 10, 2nd set 9, 3rd set failed on 10. So 29 reps. Next week I'll go up to 285 or maybe 295, and shoot for 25 total reps.

Using this system there's absolutely no need for 2.5 plates. If you only hit 22 reps, no biggie. Just use the same weight the next week.


----------



## JonSupps (May 22, 2015)

Have you talked with management for the possibily of them adding smaller plates?


----------



## HDH (May 22, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> In all reality, imo, the likelihood of progressing 5lbs at a time is about on par with the likelihood of you hitting the exact same lift within 5lbs on a given day. As in, your strength and endurance is always fluctuating based on your stress level, what you ate, how well you slept the night before, etc.
> Point being; I don't see how having or not having 2.5lb plates is going to have any measurable effect on your long term strength gains.
> 
> Personally I use a rep goal system for the big 3. For example, bench is 25 reps in 3 sets. Each set go 1 short of failure.
> So last week my weight for bench was 275. First set got 10, 2nd set 9, 3rd set failed on 10. So 29 reps. Next week I'll go up to 285 or maybe 295, and shoot for 25 total reps.Using this system there's absolutely no need for 2.5 plates. If you only hit 22 reps, no biggie. Just use the same weight the next week.



There are many different ways to get a job done. A few years back I was having major problems with back shoulders and knees. I wanted to gain strength over time but I wanted as little stress as possible each week. A jump in weight or pushing to hard could set me back at that time.

By adding 5lb each week to a lift, I was getting stronger each week without to much stress or being on the injured list. 

Example- Take a weight for bench that just about maxes you out for your working sets. Add 5lbs each week to that and over time, one month = 20lbs, 2 months = 40lbs. It's a safer way IMO to gain strength for an aging bodybuilder or anyone looking at long term effects of heavy lifting. Of course this won't be everyone's cup of tea. I wouldn't have done it if it wasn't necessary at the time.

Not really any right or wrongs in this, just what works for the individual and keeps them progressing.

These days, I just do more TUT, slow and controlled, negatives, lighter weight, holds, supers, tris, giants, etc..

I don't even concern myself with weight these days. Of course powerlifting is a different animal.

H


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 22, 2015)

I've already bought the 2.5's. I'm gonna see how I can progress with them


----------



## ToolSteel (May 23, 2015)

I'm goes sing about 5# at a time


----------



## Govols (Mar 24, 2016)

If you're that worried about it just tell the owner, I see no issue at all with it .


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 24, 2016)

I honestly don't remember making this thread/ know why I would have even cared or been worried about it


----------



## Govols (Mar 24, 2016)

I honestly didn't see the thread was last year hahaha


----------



## waviniron (May 2, 2016)

I think you should be fine


----------

